# Avatar Request (will give all my points)



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I am in need of a Rampage avatar. 

Size: 144x168
Color: Any
Text: Composure


Thanks  

The one I use gets all my points.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

with i had photoshop on my home computer itd be done


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here ya go mate. It's not quite 144x168, but I didn't want to lose the proportions of the picture and I couldn't find place to fit the text either. Let us know what you think:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill make you a good one today when I get home from school.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Composure said:


> I am in need of a Rampage avatar.
> 
> Size: 144x168
> Color: Any
> ...


You used to make my sigs???? What happened???:confused02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, but I am going to go with Kry's. All attempts have been repped. 

@coldcall. New mac, need to get photoshop on it sometime, just been busy with college and that.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Composure said:


> Thanks everyone, but I am going to go with Kry's. All attempts have been repped.
> 
> @coldcall. New mac, need to get photoshop on it sometime, just been busy with college and that.


 
Good to see you posting bro it seems like forever.....your missed!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Good to see you posting bro it seems like forever.....your missed!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks man. :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Huh. That's interesting.


----------

